# 96 heads



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello all, I just got a new set of alum. heads. I was wondering how much I could sell my old 96 heads for? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

As much as you possibly can and still be thier friend. 





If they are original for your car, I would oil and wrap them up and throw them on the shelf. 10-40 yrs from now if and when you sell the car they could add way more to the value then you'll get for them right now.


----------



## TinCan (Dec 14, 2008)

Rukee said:


> As much as you possibly can and still be thier friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure where they came from. My uncle dropped a truck load of old pontiac parts off to me one day so I have like 5 sets of random heads. I may just throw them on Ebay...I saw them going for a pretty high price. I could used the new found money to upgrade other things (Rear end)


----------

